# Flat bands to fit vintage slingshots



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everone
Need a bit more help?
It looks to me that the vintage slingshots used bands that passed inbetween the forks? is this correct and ifso
when we repo the vintage models is this the best way to fit them or can we improve the designe bye making them Over the top style?

or do you think the repo would be best to keep the same designe .As always the info we get back is firt class thank you all








Also what are the best flat band on the market for sale 
All The Best
AND KEEP HUNTING
[email protected] hogancastings


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

why not trying both? i would like to have both, a classic and one 4 flatbands.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatband here would be the man to talk to about rubber for vintage forks, I've gotten ones from him for my wham o sportsman and my victor 20...
I personally would prefer that the design and attachment stay as is.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Pete,
like Harp said, keep the rigging the same Bud. In fact I'm starting to lean a little back towards the vintage style attachments-especially through the throat. Over the top has it's advantages,but lately I've done a lot of through the throat shooting and am really liking it a lot again.Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What goes around comes around......if it worked then it'll work now...
now if I could only hit the broad side of the barn with my Wham O all would be right with the world.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Flatband.
When we have our protatypes ready would you do some field trials for us with feed back using your bands??.
We may do both styles will make a call when we get the masters?
ALLTHE BEST
AND KEEP HUNTING
[email protected] hogancsatings


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Hurry up gentlemen, I'm looking forward to be the first to buy a flatband (probably made of Bronze, this time ) catty from you, Peter!
















And don't forget to let us know about your .44 mould project.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No problem Pete. Should be fun and enlightning too! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally, I think classic reproductions should remain accurate (but with a brand mark something so that it won't be passed off later as an original). On the other hand, if the market for accurate repros is already well filled, when why not do a flip version.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everone
Just to let you know we got the slingshots off ebay
1 is a Milligan did you no that they made 2 sizes of the same slingshot we can re enginer the one we have to make the next size big or small.the other slingshot is a Tinker killdeer .It will take aprox 14 day for them to arive in the UK wich mean i will get them about xmass with the GB post sevice







only kiding just hope they are in one pice when they arive will let you all no when they get here
all the best and 
KEEP HUNTING
Pete hogancastings UK


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck and great to hear, don't even mind loosing the bid to you...all for a good cause

The milligan is aluminum so it should arrive in one piece, the killdeer is cast zinc I believe, so just keep your fingers crossed that they don't brutalize it too much...but then it's survived 50 yrs already a little transcontinental flight should be a piece of cake.


----------

